# what cute quirks does your dog have



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Just curious how silly our dogs are that we all love so much


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Well for Denali... Hmm this is tough because Denali isn't very goofy; she is very serious. I would have to say that I just love her because she is perfect and we have a deep bond. 
For the puppy however, I find it adorable that she pounces on her toys like a cat lol. :wub:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Well for Denali... Hmm this is tough because Denali isn't very goofy; she is very serious. I would have to say that I just love her because she is perfect and we have a deep bond.
> For the puppy however, I find it adorable that she pounces on her toys like a cat lol. :wub:


That's cute, my puppy diamond, when she gets excited she hops like a bunny instead of running.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My girl wont step on wet grass. She's held her pee for 18 hours once because she refused to go on the grass.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jager has to take his blanket around the house everywhere with him. Then when he's ready to lay down he has to 'kill it' and run around the house with it like mad then he falls asleep on it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She objects to the smell of vinegar so refused the agility weaves. She's a work in progress.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lmilr said:


> Jager has to take his blanket around the house everywhere with him. Then when he's ready to lay down he has to 'kill it' and run around the house with it like mad then he falls asleep on it.


Is that why there is a blanket in the avatar.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, that's Jager and his Bankie!!

He does the same thing with his sheet out back.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

That is too cute.  before king died, he would move his bed from my dads room to the living room and would growl and be very vocal about putting it where he wanted it. We joked and asked if he was moving out and he would bark and growl a little more a s a response, it was super CUTE!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo will sit and stare at me. When I match his stare, he winks. I always ask him, who's in there?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Cute thread 

When Mac gets praise he jumps up and runs in a quick circle. Reminds me of a football player after making a touchdown.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Hondo will sit and stare at me. When I match his stare, he winks. I always ask him, who's in there?


Dogs are so smart, they know so much.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

When 'bruiser' gets a case of the zoomies he will start chasing his tail in the middle of it and then continue running around the room and jumping on furniture. Thank goodness it only last for a couple minutes


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't pick just one thing. Kaiser makes me laugh constantly (when he isn't being naughty). One of the bests is how he looks at me when he sneaks butt rubs (gets me to pet him and the walks out so I am scratching his toosh) and just looks back at me like "that's the spot". He also flings himself back on me if I'm sitting, laying or standing for that matter!

The other one is the little dance he does EVERY time I feed them. He does a little hop and spin as he escorts me to Raven's spot and hen runs and sits in his crate to wait for his bowl.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

When they are naughty that's when its cute cause they just have that face that says, I did not do it mommy, I promise. Or the guilty wag of the tail. O so smart they are!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ridley tries to carry as many toys as possible in his mouth. He can easily carry 2 good sized toys and often tries for 3 small ones. He pushes all of them around in a little group until he either succeeds or gives up. There are a few combinations of toys that he knows he can carry together and he is very deliberate in the order he must use to get them all in his mouth at the same time. It's quite entertaining to watch him think it through. One night he tried to put 2 balls onto a frisbee and then pick up the frisbee. I was trying to video tape it but was laughing too much and he got distracted.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

smdaigle said:


> Ridley tries to carry as many toys as possible in his mouth. He can easily carry 2 good sized toys and often tries for 3 small ones. He pushes all of them around in a little group until he either succeeds or gives up. There are a few combinations of toys that he knows he can carry together and he is very deliberate in the order he must use to get them all in his mouth at the same time. It's quite entertaining to watch him think it through. One night he tried to put 2 balls onto a frisbee and then pick up the frisbee. I was trying to video tape it but was laughing too much and he got distracted.


I would love to see that, if you ever get it on video, you have to post it!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

any more cute quirks? i would love to hear them!!! (well read them )


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't have any of the quirks mentioned in the poll or many others for that matter. 

One thing she does like to do is roll around on her back a lot. 
When she goes out in the yard she'll often flip on her back in the grass (or snow if it's winter) and then wiggle around. She also likes to pick up a toy, roll over on her back and stay laying on her back with her head upside-down as she chews on the toy. :crazy:
She also likes to roll over for tummy rubs. Last time I took her in to donate blood she was being so goofy, she just kept trying to roll over on her back so the techs could rub her tummy, while they were trying to get the needle in!

Another funny thing she used to do was when she was playing with her friend Calvin the Husky/Lab mix, she would run so Calvin would chase her and then in the middle of running she would do a sudden quick spin in the middle of running, or suddenly go into a roll while running full speed and flip over! A few times when she did this, Calvin had to jump over her because he was running right behind her when she suddenly did a roll... Sometimes she'd also roll over on her back and use her legs to kick Calvin (in play, they liked to play rough.)
Unfortunately Calvin moved away so she doesn't get to play with him anymore.

Here are some videos of them playing:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Bianca doesn't have any of the quirks mentioned in the poll or many others for that matter.
> 
> One thing she does like to do is roll around on her back a lot.
> When she goes out in the yard she'll often flip on her back in the grass (or snow if it's winter) and then wiggle around. She also likes to pick up a toy, roll over on her back and stay laying on her back with her head upside-down as she chews on the toy. :crazy:
> ...


i love that spin, its way cute  they look like they are having a lot of fun!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko shrieks at his Jolly Ball as loudly as he can. I'm sure if the neighbors could hear him they would think we were beating on him.

Rosa, if you give her a very yummy treat, will widen her eyes at its awesomeness, then take it over to her pillow (or a nice, soft grassy place in the shade if we are outside) to enjoy it in complete comfort. And eat it slooooow....


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

what is a jolly ball???? and you mean a shriek like if you accidentally step on their toe or something? that would be a trip to see


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

also, i love your avatar pic, that is one happy puppy!!!  super cute, and i love the markings!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake loves to wash his ball as he plays fetch....every now and then he will take it to the bucket of water and dunk it a few times and then bring it me.....YUCK!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jake loves to wash his ball as he plays fetch....every now and then he will take it to the bucket of water and dunk it a few times and then bring it me.....YUCK!


at least he is trying to keep it clean  A for effort!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Xander has his special pink bear...he LOVES that bear. He'll grab and play with other toys for a minute but when he goes to lay down he loves to grab his pink bear and kind of just gently mouth it - he's never done any damage to it. 

When he drinks water it's like gulping/playing/splashing - it's messy but always makes me laugh. 

When I put on a video of a wolf howling on YouTube he did the whole head tilt thing and looked at me like "What is that!?!?"

There are a ton of cute things he does - the bear is probably the cutest "quirk" though. I've never had a dog that had a lovey.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Xander has his special pink bear...he LOVES that bear. He'll grab and play with other toys for a minute but when he goes to lay down he loves to grab his pink bear and kind of just gently mouth it - he's never done any damage to it.
> 
> When he drinks water it's like gulping/playing/splashing - it's messy but always makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


how old is he now?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> how old is he now?


He's just over 9 months


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> He's just over 9 months


 aww, thats a cute one, loving a pink bear and he is getting older, i wish i had toys like that that stay fine, but when i take dia to my dad's house, the other dogs well, tear some to shreds, so i have to be very careful!  that will be cute if he keeps that behavior until he grows really old! such a pretty boy too


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> aww, thats a cute one, loving a pink bear and he is getting older, i wish i had toys like that that stay fine, but when i take dia to my dad's house, the other dogs well, tear some to shreds, so i have to be very careful!  that will be cute if he keeps that behavior until he grows really old! such a pretty boy too


Thank you! He is my baby :wub: 

Unfortunately, earlier his pink bear got dirty so I have to wash it - I hope he doesn't mind it smelling different. I doubt it though.

I really need to update that photo in my Avatar - that's probably five months old now! Wow - time flies!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> Thank you! He is my baby :wub:
> 
> Unfortunately, earlier his pink bear got dirty so I have to wash it - I hope he doesn't mind it smelling different. I doubt it though.
> 
> I really need to update that photo in my Avatar - that's probably five months old now! Wow - time flies!


 they really are our children. We know everything about their personality. we want the best for them, we know what each little bark means even though they are speaking an entirely different language. thats why i like my pups quirks so much, adds character 
xander is lucky to have such a great parent  would you mind posting puppy pictures?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> they really are our children. We know everything about their personality. we want the best for them, we know what each little bark means even though they are speaking an entirely different language. thats why i like my pups quirks so much, adds character
> xander is lucky to have such a great parent  would you mind posting puppy pictures?


No - I don't mind! I'll have to go to the other cpu though...the setup I have now is kind of...not so convenient. LOL


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> No - I don't mind! I'll have to go to the other cpu though...the setup I have now is kind of...not so convenient. LOL


cant wait


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

There we go! I actually had one on Picasa I was able to grab  

Now to get the newer ones uploaded too


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> There we go! I actually had one on Picasa I was able to grab
> 
> Now to get the newer ones uploaded too


Oh my goodness, if that is not puppy fuzz then I don't know what is.  he is precious!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Collects rocks.

Likes to be dragged on the carpet. She will put a toy in her mouth, then as we are pulling on it, she will tuck her front legs underneath and extend her hind legs behind her. It's a real work out for us dragging an 83lb dog!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Collects rocks.
> 
> Likes to be dragged on the carpet. She will put a toy in her mouth, then as we are pulling on it, she will tuck her front legs underneath and extend her hind legs behind her. It's a real work out for us dragging an 83lb dog!


At 83 pounds, I bet she thinks she is still a lap puppy huh?


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

Dagger bites at her fur (you know how they bite when they have an itch) and always finds a spot that makes her leg bounce. I've never seen a dog that could make her OWN leg bounce like that!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Siese said:


> Dagger bites at her fur (you know how they bite when they have an itch) and always finds a spot that makes her leg bounce. I've never seen a dog that could make her OWN leg bounce like that!


thats cute.  thats some skill right there lol.


----------



## PACO (Jun 14, 2011)

*Funny Quirk*

Lies down on his back, puts all four paws up in the air like a baby would, bent at the joints and looks around upside down!


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

For no obvious reason at all there's this perticullar knot on our wood floor in the living room that Karma will bite and growl at. The cats look at him like he's fricken insane.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

you scratch toward he rear end and you get one of the back legs off the ground and starting shaking it........while he starts licking the air.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Siese said:


> Dagger bites at her fur (you know how they bite when they have an itch) and always finds a spot that makes her leg bounce. I've never seen a dog that could make her OWN leg bounce like that!


 

Hahah Jack does that all the time!!! He's also a tail chaser!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sonar and Onyx both have the same "happy spot" on their chest in between their front legs. I can scratch it and their back legs will go crazy. If I lay Sonar on his back and do it he will motor boat his legs. It's so fricken cute!

Sonar also gets so excited when I come home he automactially "Fusses" but then continues to circle and Fuss again then circle and Fuss again. It's because I would have him do it to calm down, he does it several times then sits next to me and waits to be loved.


----------



## MadScientist (Jul 28, 2011)

Cinder's 9wks old now, and the first time we bought her toys, we got her a stuffed monkey that was as big as her, and a couple of rawhide bones. She missed her siblings, and apparently wanted the monkey to be a substitute. She put a bone in front of the monkey, then bounded away, turned around and crouched, growled at the monkey, ran up and batted at the bone with her paws, barked, bit the monkey on the nose, pounced it, snatched the bone, and ran away. She'd play "keep away" with the bone while looking over her shoulder at the monkey for a while, then she'd give the monkey the bone back, rinse, repeat. Hilarious! She also grabs the monkey and shakes it until she falls over.

She's an avid tail chaser and will spin until she gets dizzy and falls over.

She likes to grab sticks that are three times as long as her in the middle and tote them around the yard, head and tail up and prancing.

She will also find a spot in the tall grass and roll around in it until she's made a nest and will hide there until we find her, peeking out at us and then scurrying back. Apparently, human children aren't the only ones who like building forts.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MadScientist, welcome to the forum! What a character your girl is, especially loved her monkey attack story!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby likes to get a ball and a frisbee both in her mouth and then use the frisbee to push a second ball around the house. She also likes to lie down and push a ball at me with her nose or paw and we roll it back and forth.
Another thing is if I am sitting on the floor she will run up to me, come to a screeching halt and give me the owl-eye ... Then I bark at her and she goes screaming around the house and comes back and we start all over.


----------



## MadScientist (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, Castle! Yeah, she's something else.

Forgot this... We had her at the folks' house, and they have a 12wk old golden retriever. She would boss him around, herd him around the house, and if he got in the way, she'd walk right underneath him with only the tops of her ears touching his belly. She would come from across the house running full tilt boogie and catch him in a flying jump and tackle him into the couch, whereupon she would make a big fuss and racket and finish by licking his face.

She's a diva, a little princess, an drama queen, and an attention hog. And I love her. =3


----------



## Stevensondrive (Jul 20, 2010)

Brutus groans. You would think he was an 80 year old man sitting down after a hard day of work. He flops down and instead of letting out a breath he lets out the deepest groan you ever heard!! it sounds like a fog horn!! lol He does it every night like clock work.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Luna has this raccoon that she absolutely adores; I swear it's like a puppy safety blanket. In the morning, the first thing she will do is go hunting for her raccoon. Once she has found it, she likes to bring it to me. She'll run around with it and she tries to bring it with her where ever she goes. Outside to play, outside to swim, outside to potty, to eat, or when she goes to sleep at night.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

chobahn does the sneak attach on his food most of the time. it's like he can't just stand over and eat it, he has to walk by it, snipe some food out of the bowl then go wander around while he eats it. he also does this weird thing when he's really tired and is about to go to sleep...he likes to chew something soft in the back of his mouth like a blanket or his rope toy, then he grinds his teeth on it. it seems like the doggy equivalent of a pacifier. also when he sleeps on the couch he tucks his back legs all the way up to meet his front legs, bends his front legs so his paws are tucked under and tucks his nose into that big pile of legs. he looks like a little lamb. it's very cute. i could go on and on for days because there's plenty more...my dog is definitely a character :wild:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian opens the doors in the house.... Sometimes it can be very frustrating! >:-/


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This one is kind of puzzling to me. Milla, my girl with the cowlick, she has taken to lying UNDER her cot. 

Her cot is in a shelter, the flooring is plywood screwed onto 2x4x8s. But why in the world is she sleeping UNDER the cot. 

That is just weird. Cute, but weird.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*One cute quirk....*

Well, Luna is elderly, so she's gotten more serious, but she does tend to roll over on her back and look at you with a silly look on her face...

As for Jaeger, he has this adorable way of looking at you from the top of his eyes....he'll tuck his head down between his paws, but roll his eyes up at you as if to say, "aren't I cute?" He usually does this when he's been naughty and doesn't want a scolding....lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> This one is kind of puzzling to me. Milla, my girl with the cowlick, she has taken to lying UNDER her cot.
> 
> Her cot is in a shelter, the flooring is plywood screwed onto 2x4x8s. But why in the world is she sleeping UNDER the cot.
> 
> That is just weird. Cute, but weird.


Abby lies on top of her crate.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums545-abby-picture10248-1-year-old.jpg


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Not my dog but my neighbours GSD, Lilly, barks at the moon! Literally! As soon as it comes out she gives it a few woofs! It's the cutest thing ever. My neighbour said when she was a puppy her husband threw a ball straight up in the air and she looked up, saw the moon, and barked at it... since then it's been her cute quirk!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Draco has what we call his "binky", which is really his pacifier. He's gone through a few since we got him, but he always has a little stuffed toy that he likes to bring with him everywhere. He uses it to herd us in the morning when we snooze too long - it makes noise if he bites it just right, so he makes it go, comes to each side of the bed and then walks to the bedroom door as if to say, "Follow me, silly! We need to get up!!"  

He also will roll on his back and spread out his back legs to get the full tummy rub, all while chewing madly on his binky. This makes him snort which is hilarious. 

I also think that he's a lazy scratcher which is hilarious. He very often gets up from a dead sleep, lifts a leg up to scratch, sighs, and then pauses with his leg in the air, and, finally, puts his leg down and huffs as he lays back down. It's only when it's past his bedtime and he's super sleepy! 

Oh, and, finally, he chases shadows and dancing lights. We try not to encourage it too much because he seems a bit obsessed with them, but he will see a reflection of a watch for example on the wall and will just stare. He will chase and paw at the carpet if we don't see it. When we first got him, we thought it was super funny because it's almost cat-like, but we soon realized it was a bit obsessive so we try not to encourage it. It's pretty funny though, but we don't need to tell him that, right?!


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm...

My oldest has he most quirks. He likes to shut himself in the bathroom (he turns around and his butt closes the door, lol) and lay down by our gate. 
He also must seek and destroy any oppossum that dares skitter across our back fence. He has a stuffed ball that he will put his mouth on and just zone out like that...as if he is high or something 
Those are just a few, LOL.

Beau likes to chase birds...he wil ljust look up and run after them. He also eats bees.

My puppy loves to (with much enthusiasm!) dig in her water bowl. Also, when I ask her to down, she hits the floor like no other. She pounces into a down! She also really likes to put her paws on people.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

My pet is a mutt that was dropped off (I live in the country) during last winter. He kind of looks like a fox hound. I taught him to bring me the newspaper in the morning. He's so good at it, that on occasion, I end up with two or three papers. I hide them quickly, ha ha.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Frisco 11 yrs. He has the cutest and most quirks. He always puts his snout on my chest and nuzzles harder each time if I do not respond ( he wants something). Once I completely ignored him as I was in my recliner and held out a large newspaper in front of my face to block him and he went to the bottom of the recliner and pawed the whole paper down to get my attention. 

Also when I am in the restroom ( door ajar) and he comes in from being outside he immediately runs to the bathroom (I'm in there alot) and BAM! - swings the door open with his snout. It's so cute to see that black snout peeking out from behind the door.

During Thunderstorms both of my adult dogs would try to climb in my lap for protection ( at about 115lbs each)

My Brandy ( RIP) : When she really, really wanted something we were eating, she would lay down on the floor, stare at us and then take her front leg, lift it totally up as far as she could and BAM, pound it onto the floor in a thud, over and over again like a person pounding his fist down demanding it! We really got a charge over that habit. She was a Diva.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Great for Sunday Papers, more coupons!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

This one is about My Brandy when she was about 5 years old. She would scratch at the side of the bed that my husband is on. He would say, "What does she want now?" Me, being an instigator, told him, "She probably needs to go out"; all the while knowing better. He would get up take a few steps and she'd jump right in his place and put her head on the pillow. LOL! Then they would have the cutest staring contest with her ears all the way back and winding up with him pushing her off the bed. This would happen mostly on weekends when he would sleep later.

Again, brandy was lying on the bed ( yes, I let her...I'm bad), with her head this time on my husband's pillow sleeping. I was watching her when our cat jumped up and proceeded to walk across the tops of the pillows as he always does, to my side. Well on the way there she stops right over Brandy's/my husband's pillow, stares at her and then takes his paw and wacks the living daylights out of her and walks on. Brandy woke up shocked, looked around like, "What the heck did I do?"


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, I just remembered another one.

This involves Brandy a few years ago. It was pollen season and she was on the bed as I was trying to nap. I started clearing my throat, which my husband always imitates as I am very loud and I clear my throat like "Stuart's mother" on that older comedy show "Mad Magazine"??? and I annoy everyone with that. Well Brandy was very patient and was facing away from me, after about an hour of loud throat clearing, she finally turned her head, looked over her shoulder at me with a furrowed brow, and let out the biggest sigh and took off. She never did that before. She had enough and went off in another room to get some peace and quiet.

I went to the allergist the next week. He asked me, "What brings you here". I told him, "When a person is clearing their throat so much that their dog looks over her shoulder in disgust, sighs heavily and runs out of the room, I figured I need to come in." He laughed and told me about his GSD.

His story was that his dog would lie under the dining room table when they'd have guests. The guests were there late and his dog would let out these heavy sighs from under the table. Finally the dog went to the door, visible from the dining room, sat there looking at the door and kept hitting her nose into the doorknob over and over. His guests said, "Did you teach her that to get people to leave?" in an irritated tone. He said, "Honestly , NO, I guess it's past her bedtime and she wants to go to sleep!"


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

When Abby has a squeaky toy and she can't find the squeak she will bring it over
to me and drop it in my lap or on my foot and look at me. When I show her (again) that it really does squeak she will take it back and work on it until she finds the squeaker.
She does the same with her marrow bones. When she can't get at that last part
in the middle of the hole she brings it to me, drops it and gives me the "Knock yourself out" look.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cody will walk around with 1 toy in his mouth and "play soccer" with another...typically a ball.

Cody will bring is bone up to you and chew it on your lap. Or he'll try to get you to hold it for him while he chews.

He re-arranges the blankets on the floor before bed too, and grunting is definitely part of that process haha


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

zero has the toy ball with a string on it, he will swing the ball while still holding the string and hit the ball with his right paw then left paw and back and forth. he will run around the house taking this ball everywhere lol


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

He is ticklish on other of his flanks. More so than a normal dog 

He sucks on blankets when he gets anxious.

He likes to poke at your feet with his toys.


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenever I talk to zoey, she cocks her head to the left and to the right, no matter what I say! Even in my most monotone voice, she stares at me like I'm the most interesting thing in the world! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sophiamve said:


> Whenever I talk to zoey, she cocks her head to the left and to the right, no matter what I say! Even in my most monotone voice, she stares at me like I'm the most interesting thing in the world!


I LOVE that about Titan.. Anything I say to him he intently "listens" it makes me smile.. always paying close attention to mom complaining about her day! lol

Titan Spins.. since he was a pup, so I would hardly call it cute.. we are working on the habit breaking and almost have him completely fixed on that! but I don't think he would ever completely stop.. just something he does.

He does get really really excited and snaps his teeth together repeatedly, like he's barking just with no noise! It cracks me up! Sucks on his bed at night before going to sleep, like a baby with a pacifier or blanket


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

ARG. As of right now now so cute but Zeeva is Houdini and get's out of her crate....without destroying it! Not a single opening in it! No scratches on her either!


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

right before my alarm clock goes off, Navajo lays right next to me and watches me. I'll peek at him and he has his held tilted just watching for any movement....as soon as he sees me move, he stands up and does a big stretch..then does an army crawl over my chest, lays on my chest and starts licking my face.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Dakoda:
Eats as listed in the vote options
Always HAS to have a hold of another dog's leash if they are misbehaving (quite amusing)
Howls in harmony when I sing
Plays spy with me (when I go around hiding behind walls with my hands as a "gun" she crawls, rolls and hides with me)
Drags me to the fridge and barks when she is hungry/wants a treat or snack
Bows when you praise her
Uses my mother's lab as a chair when we're over there


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Dakoda:
> Eats as listed in the vote options
> Always HAS to have a hold of another dog's leash if they are misbehaving (quite amusing)
> Howls in harmony when I sing
> ...


Too cute! did you teach her to do any of those?? Love it regardless!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Too cute! did you teach her to do any of those?? Love it regardless!!


 I tought her "bow." But she started doing it when praised on her own  All the rest are habits she's had since she was 6-7 weeks old! 
She also growls (with her tail wagging) at random objects such as: watermelons, rocking chairs, some mailboxes, my neice's guitar, and masks.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That's awesome. Titan tends to talk back to me when I tell him to do something he doesn't want to.. starts to grumble and loudly sighs.. it's funny.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Wendy lays down to eat. Holding the bowl in her cupped paws.

Actually Wendy prefers most things that involve laying down (she has pano). But the eating it the funny one.

I have had a 35 minute out of site down/stay - so far only a 5 minute sit/stay. I actually get to pee in private!!! Hurrah!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> That's awesome. Titan tends to talk back to me when I tell him to do something he doesn't want to.. starts to grumble and loudly sighs.. it's funny.


 Koda does that, too! :wild: She'll growl/whine/huff at me. And if she wants something and I tell her no, she puts her paw right above my knee and gives me this look like, "Dude. Mom. Don't worry, it's cool" then walks away to get it anyways -_-


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Saba will lean up against the wall standing and go to sleep.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh that's adorable!!! I would LOVE to see that!!!


----------



## relaxlove (Aug 20, 2012)

Right before my alarm clock goes off, Milu plays right next to me and watches me,and call I get up..!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hex only walks 2 steps and rolls down between my legs to get a belly rub every morning when I let him out of his crate  then he just lies there all sleepy like till he hears his breakfast being made, he's definitely not a "morning dog" LOL


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

I learned the other day that he loves riding in the car so much that even if I open the trunk, he will jump in and lie down.

He also will hold one toy in his mouth and play with another toy with his paws. Or he'll try to hold two or three toys in his mouth at once.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

SueDoNimm said:


> He also will hold one toy in his mouth and play with another toy with his paws. Or he'll try to hold two or three toys in his mouth at once.


OMG!!! My pup does this too! She's got a pup treads tire toy that she scoops around the floor with her front paws, and tries to shoot it out between her back feet. She always does this with at least one other toy in her mouth. She'll also hold a toy and roll a ball around with her nose.

Too funny!

Glad my pup isn't the only weirdo out there! lol:wub:


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yager springs around the house like a deer when he gets excited. He also loves when we give him empty gallon jugs and will play soccer all over the house with them. He has to lick my knees when I get out of the shower and will wait patiently for me to open the curtain after the water has been turned off. He wants outside after it gets dark to go chase moths in the grass and then refuses to come back in. He also has a favorite brick he goes looking for at my inlaws house that they have set aside just for him.


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Max, who passed away in February, used to turn around and walk backwards through any doorway if a smooth floor surface was present. He also loved the saxaphone and harmonica. He sang his heart out every time Billy Joel's Piano Man came on, and would then spend an hour afterwards quietly fine tuning his own made up melodies.


----------



## svtcobragirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Molly will (out of the blue) run around like a maniac! and I mean RUN and she runs sooo FAST and tucks her tail under her butt and RUNS and it is soooo funny and she feeds of of the laughter haha


----------



## Stacia (Sep 23, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Koda does that, too! :wild: She'll growl/whine/huff at me. And if she wants something and I tell her no, she puts her paw right above my knee and gives me this look like, "Dude. Mom. Don't worry, it's cool" then walks away to get it anyways -_-


Chewy does that, too. If she wants me to let her in, she'll look at me through the screen door and huff and puff until I get up.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva grumbles in her sleep. She also 'runs' in her sleep and sometimes even wakes herself up and starts to bark.

Smokey has to spin in several circles before he lies himself down for a cozy comfy nap.


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Stark seems to think frisbees are shovels. He will catch them when you throw them to him but as soon as he is alone with one he will find a spot of dirt and flop it in there upside down. It has to be upside down lol. Then he will dig it with his front feet until he shoots it between his back legs. Then he will go get it, shake it off and drop it back in the dirt and start all over. Even at the park where there are new dogs he could play with, he would much rather find a spot of dirt to play with his frisbee. He will do this for hours if we didnt stop him. Sometimes he gets the frisbee stuck and he growls and barks at it. Its so funny, he just entertains himself.


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

Kaiser has a weird thing he does when he has to go number two. He either HAS to be on a hill, which puts him in a strange awkward position, or he climbs up on rocks...if he's not doing this... he has to bury his head in tall grass, tree branches, anything he can hide his face, or entire body in.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Gaia has developed a new love for the bath tub/shower. If I'm in the shower in the morning, she'll peak her head in reach a paw into the tub as if to test the water and if it's just right for her she'll climb in with me. It's gotten to the point where she whines if I turn the water off..guess I have myself a true water dog.


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

Bella is a take a bite of food and walk away type of gal!

She takes a mouth full and just can't stand eating it over her bowl! lol, so she eats it over the floor, cleans up the crumbs and repeats


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup had loose poops when I first got her, so I was putting a spoonful of pumpkin in with her food. So this meant, I'd scoop the food, take it to my kitchen counter and put the bowl down, so I could get the tin of pumpkin out of the fridge. 

I always made her wait after I put her food down, until I gave her the 'ok!' to eat it. She'd run from the kitchen, tot he edge of the carpet in my living room to get the 'ok!'

Well since I've stopped giving her pumpkin, she doesn't really need to go to the kitchen anymore, but EVERY MEAL, she has to run and jump on the kitchen mat, then run to the living room carpet to sit and wait for her meal, because that's been our routine for so long. 

It's so funny, it's like she's rounding the bases at a baseball game.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Blowing bubbles underwater. First time, I thought I was seeing things, but she does it frequently.

The soft little cries she makes when she hears "her boy" get up for high school. (She's in a crate in my room.) She knows she's supposed to remain quiet, so her little cries and moans are barely audible. Very cute.


----------



## yeumauxanh (Oct 15, 2012)

My Milu first prize in a contest beauty won for dogs.It's so cute


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Jenna is another of those that take a mouthful of food, walk away then come back again. She also has a habit of putting her toys in her food.

She is the messiest water drinker I've had and the amount of rubbish she gets in it!!! I have to change it quite a number of times a day.

She loves the lawn but also loves to bite at the grass then spit it out. She never eats it, just "mows" it.

If she has found a treasure or has a bone she will not let it go even to tinkle. Looks rather funny, she really does keep me entertained.


----------



## thienvv (Oct 16, 2012)

hello
thien 
LOVE 
good post


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

He always plays with his squeekies or chews his bone at the top of the stairs for a while. He will drop them down the stairs, watch it hit the bottom, wait 2 seconds, then sprint down and back and repeat for however long he wants. 
I really want to ask him whether this is on purpose or not.


----------



## hancook (Dec 12, 2012)

My dog looks very good. Thanks


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I love to shop and since Fiona is my service dog, she goes with me. So when she gets bored with shopping, she will yawn loudly. She did this at church, when the pastor was praying too. 
If she finds the least bit of mud at the dog park, not only will she play in it, but she gets the other dogs to join her.
She is the only dog I ever met that was not excited to go on a walk. I'll grab the leash and say let's go for a walk. She just stares at me. At least she hasn't yawned yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

For Ranger it's the tail chase and biting his front leg when you scratch juuuust right!


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

*I do have a very quirky gsd lol*

Gypsy is a notorious night scavenger in the middle of the night... She will raid all the bathroom garbage pails and remove tp roles, she will raid the laundry room, steal socks, she will paper plates off night stands, toys etc. from both floors and places them in the family room in a nice pile in the middle of the room.. nothing is ever chewed or destroyed, just placed in a pile.. LOL .. In the morning when i find her collection she just looks at me .. like she has no idea... 

her other quirk is she likes to be saved... 

when she feels ignored.. she will go into a bathroom... and will close the door with a slam with her paw (literally). Soon after I will hear a single whisper like "ruff " in approx 30 second intervals until someone "saves" her LOL.. 

It was so funny to finally see her in action.. the one bathroom she does this in has two entries.. I was able to sneak up watch her little antic.. after she closes the door she stands there watching the door waiting ...:laugh: it is hilarious. She is so happy when saved..

She has done these for years.. But... must make sure all bathroom doors are closed at bedtime.. there has been some 2:00 am save me's (not so cute at those times) :rolleyes2:


----------



## Tranquility (Mar 13, 2013)

I chose "other." Cooper takes his bones and hides them in the furniture or in the laundry.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I chose the bites himself when I find his 'spot' and other, because Berlins most quirkiest trait is that he is a serial kiss giver  He gives me SOOOOO many kisses!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When Riley yawns he makes this cute ahhooo sound at the end.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

When Huter and I are somewhere fun and enjoying ourselves, when its time to go home, Huter will go completely limp and refuse to leave. As in, total floppy dead weight. its ridiculous. If I try to pick any part of his body up, he's just total dead weight.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

Also, he hoards his toys like no other. He'll run around and collect ALL his toys on his bed and then lay on top them, wrap his front legs around and lay his head down. Like he's saying "MY TOYS!" I'm talking, like, 15 toys....


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn will burp in your face if you rub under his chin. He sounds just like a human! He also is a huge talker and he'll have a full conversation with you. His last quirk; he'll "dig" in a spot just before he lays down. Nothing major, just scraping his paw across the floor a few times, then he lays down.


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

My dog will find rocks in the back yard and throw them high in the air, run around... find the rock... repeat. He is a nut case. I mean he TOSSES them with his entire body.

He also loves to stare at you and let out a loud, drawn out burp. I tell him good boy and he immediately gets up and wags his tale like he did something amazing.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Walter has always made a mess when drinking water. He sticks his whole snout in and swooshes from side to side, spilling most of the water. In this video he's almost 5 months. He's 18 mos now and still does this outside when drinking. Thankfully we've corrected this indoors!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHfXDimIeyQ


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Funny...I looked back on what I posted in 2011. Hondo still stares and winks. He's such an old soul.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Lily is the 2nd mommy around my house. Anytime one of the small kids start crying she will have to go run to them and make sure they are ok. She will lick them and bring them her toys and sit by them until they are no longer upset. 
The other thing thats really funny is shes scared of our cat. Hes an old grumpy grandpa and when Lily starts getting to crazy inside he will get up and walk over to her and smack at her nose with his paw(hes declawed) but Lily will nearly jump a foot high and run to her kennel grab the door and try to shut it. Its so funny seeing a 75 lb GSD run from a 10 pound cat.


----------



## Go Fetch (Apr 18, 2013)

I love this thread. My 9 mos old GSD, Satie (short for Satellite, due to the size of her ears) is a total goofball. She can be serious when she needs to be but she is all personality. She has so many quirks, I don't know where to start. She sleeps in her crate. Every morning, she has to empty it out. First the toys then her blanket. Well, she lines her "belongings" between two chairs in the kitchen and waits for her (human) brothers and sister to join. Too adorable. Her way of saying good morning is a lick and a gentle whack from her 23" tail. At night, she joins my husband and I in the family room as we wind down. She'll plop down b/w the couch and coffee table. Our coffee table has a shelf so she would put her chin on the shelf while her body cuddles against the couch then falls asleep, snoring. 
What I find very interesting with her is her communication skills. I know it sounds silly but I'm waiting for her to pull a Scooby Doo one day and start talking. She has a great way of telling me what she wants. When I say "no", she gives me this look of "but Mommy..." but she never challenges. When she gets what she wants, it's a party. Her tail goes high up in the air, her satellites are up, her tongue is out and she does a circle. When she is lying down and I look at her, she winks. Her latest accomplishment is that she taught herself how to open the back door. It's a lever type knob and she managed to figure out how to maneuver it. Thankfully we have a totally fencing in yard. Now if only I can get her to close the door behind her...
Sorry this is so long, but she's such a character.


----------

